# West Penobscot Bay area charters?



## jeoslow (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't seen much from this area and searching the forums hasn't helped out, I am going to be in the camden area fro a week after wind jammers this year(beginning of September) and would love to charter a boat for a bit of time on the water, not a bareboat, but looking for sugestions. If there are any good charter companies that operate reasonably close, the Portland area is a bit further than I'd like to drive from Camden, but if there's nothing closer I would consider it. Any recomendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Yup. Plenty of charter boats in that area. More than in Portland which does not have many.

Camden Maine Charters & Boat Rentals - TakeMe2 Camden Maine


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

Miss Nina.com (207 505-1618) 15 miles up the bay in Belfast might be able to customize something for you.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Try Johansen's in Rockland.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

jeoslow said:


> I haven't seen much from this area and searching the forums hasn't helped out, I am going to be in the camden area fro a week after wind jammers this year(beginning of September) and would love to charter a boat for a bit of time on the water, not a bareboat, but looking for sugestions. If there are any good charter companies that operate reasonably close, the Portland area is a bit further than I'd like to drive from Camden, but if there's nothing closer I would consider it. Any recomendations would be greatly appreciated.


The Penobscott area is a much better area for charters than the Portland area. Less commercial and more options for destinations.

Johanson's was mentioned but they may only do bareboat charters. I chartered with them for years and had my own boat in charter with them for a while. Still use them for storage and maintenance. Doesn't hurt to ask. Further up the bay, Bucks Harbor Marine charters both sail and power boats. Never chartered with them but they are in a very pretty harbor.


----------

